# Where to snowboard during the 3rd week of March



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

you can cross the east coast off your list ... haha ... like you probably didnt know ... im getting sick of epic relavitity, i need the goods, hope your break goes well man


----------



## Bizzman (Dec 31, 2009)

hey hey now.. its not that bad..just a lil ICY haha


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Probably one of the best months to come the Canadian rockies. Plus the drinking age is 18!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

roremc said:


> Probably one of the best months to come the Canadian rockies. Plus the drinking age is 18!



Can you remind me which territory the drinking age is 18 in? I know that all the other ones in Canada are actually 19.
(Not that it matters anymore since the b-day came and went, but I had an interesting experience at an airport over the summer... )


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

To the op- being that you are in texas, your best bet as far as driving would probably be somewhere in colorado, although that is still one hell of a long drive, i guess, depending on where you are in Texas. Lots of Texans at Vail. If you are in western Texas, you might want to opt for something in New Mexico. Taos is one helluva mountain, but probably not good for noobs, too steep. Try Angelfire or Ski Santa Fe. I don't know what type of conditions they have in March, check the national weather service for 5 year averages.


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

snoeboarder said:


> you can cross the east coast off your list ... haha ... like you probably didnt know ... im getting sick of epic relavitity, i need the goods, hope your break goes well man


no way! I live in Maine & spring riding here is great! my best day of riding EVARRRR was in April of '07 at Sugarloaf in Maine. 75 degrees & 20 something trails still open. I was in absolute heaven! my last day of riding one year was May 5th...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

basically if you go north you'll find some were to snowboard haha


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Alberta is 18 I think BC is as well. Ontario is 19 but their resorts are shit!

Banff would be good for a spring break trip as the nightlife is great plus the snow is still 100% at this stage. 

If you have any questions let me know.


----------

